# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الاخبار العاجله  من وكالات الانباء الاردنية >  سعدان يطلب من لاعبي الجزائر خوض المونديال مثل الأسود -

## ادارة المنتدى

قال رابح سعدان المدير الفني لمنتخب الجزائر لكرة القدم أنه سيطلب من لاعبيه خوض المباراة الأولى للمونديال أمام سلوفينيا مثل الأسود.    


أكثر...

----------

